# 2022 Versa SR - Speed Sensitive Volume driving daughter CRAZY!



## RINDY (10 mo ago)

I purchased my daughter a 2022 Versa SR, Its a cute car and most days she's happy with it. 

However, we cant seem how to turn the darn speed sensitive volume off. I found it under sound options, there is a bar that shows up or down. I have turned the dial all the way down but it doesn't say off. Even after I turned it as far down as it will go, it still activates and changes her volume on acceleration. 

Its really creating a negative driving experience for my daughter. Is it something I'm missing? do you have to go somewhere else to turn it fully off?

Thanks,


----------

